# Me/ Fw Group Build



## dirkpitt289 (May 29, 2011)

I've been so wrapped up with life and my own builds that it wasn't until just the other day I realized that the* Me/ Fw Group Build* was underway. I see I had commented on a few of the builds earlier but that must have been when I was looking at the "New posts" and never put 2 and 2 together that it was the group build. 

I would like to finish my* VVS* build before I start but I'm not sure what to build. I do have a few kits that would work I think (any Me/ Fw is acceptable?) but what I really want to start next is a *Me262 V1 *custom build. I'm a slow builder as it is and then add a custom job like this I'm not sure the GB would be long enough. 

Anyway which every way I go I's a fun GB to watch. As usual some great builds going on so far. 

Since i already mentioned it here I'll ask the question here and then repost in the correct thread. Does anyone have any good info/ photos or drawings of the earlier Me262's? I have very few photos that I've found on line but not much. Anything more would be great. What I would really like to do is the v? with both the jumo and propeller engines on one airframe. From what I understand on one flight both Jumo's failed and the pilot had to land using the prop engine. 

the V1 which I have a few photos is basically the 262 airframe with a prop motor no jet engines and is a tail dragger.


----------

